# Piper



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I tried to upload a picture but thet appear to big so here's a URL to my photos. Just click on Piper to see some pics. Feel free to look at my other critters too!

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/katsprogis65/my_photos


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos! Piper is quite a lovely bird.

Terry


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Thanks. Those photos were taken last summer when she was only a few months old. She has since gotten bigger and got some irredescent(sp??) colors on her neck.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Piper is soooo cute! She has beautiful markings, and has a wonderful cage. She's a lucky bird. 

Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Great pictures, your kids must have a ton of fun with all the criters. Yong


----------

